# First Klunker?



## prewarmachine (Jun 22, 2021)

Just grabbed this 1955ish yard art.../project...
The lady was a little disappointed that her freshly planted flowers were going down the road, so I insisted she took them from the basket to replant. (HOA'S have bad taste!)
Been thinking about a klunker build and was waiting for a 39'DX...but I don't think it gets more klunker than starting with a yard ornament! Going to see where this goes...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 22, 2021)

Bring it to the swap this Saturday. Maybe you will find your dx.


----------



## palepainter (Jun 24, 2021)

Yes… I love to start with yard art.  Found 3 so far.   The last one I had to cut every damn bot off of …. Even after a week of soaking in PB blaster and using heat.  Hahah.  Some you get lucky, others. Are ya work for it.


----------

